# Brake Booster Hose DIY Sanity Check



## vortexusername (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I have a 2005 GLI (MK4 1.8T) and recently noticed a hissing sound coming from the engine bay. I found a hose cracked (pictured below under the pink duct tape), taped it up and the noise went away. I have looked around the Vortex and other places and I think this is part of this assembly here: Brake Booster Vacuum Pipe With Check Valve. I'm thinking I can replace this myself, even though I don't have a garage or lots of tools.

So can anyone confirm that I'm on the right track, and if replacing this hose is as simple as it looks?

Thanks very much for any guidance.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, that's the right part, and yes, it's pretty simple to replace. There's not a lot of room to work though, so it'll require some patience.


----------



## vortexusername (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I ordered the part and will give it a shot this weekend. It does look tight down there, and I'm a little nervous about pulling the hose out of the back of the brake booster, but we'll see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The old hose will probably break when you try to pull it out. Don't worry though. Just pull all the pieces out, then reach down and pull the little 90* nipple out of the booster. It's not hard to get off, but a pair of pliers (preferably needle nose) will help.


----------



## vortexusername (Dec 17, 2012)

I mended something! The part got here early and I just installed it. I just gently pulled and rotated the pipe and it came smoothly out of the brake booster with no additional damage.

Is it possible that the engine is running smoother now, or am I imagining it? Would the vacuum leak in the brake booster hose cause the engine not to run smoothly for any reason?

Thanks again for the help and reassurance.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, a vac leak would definitely make it run rougher, so it probably is smoother now.


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Not the same generation car as yours BUT...I broke a vacuum nipple on my brake booster line and yikes! Rough running, multiple errors with a CEL. It was easy to see that there was a problem. After replacing the damage, all was OK again. Hope this replacement was your fix.


----------



## gsprobe02 (Jul 19, 2016)

Free bump.

Just finished- confirmed you need some grease for re-insertion. Don't even bother without it. Otherwise a simple 1 hour job. Everyone who has not done it yet needs to go check their hose at the valve.


----------

